# Anyone else writing basic Bible studies to do with their kids?



## Eoghan (Aug 28, 2010)

I missed my deadline of printing off the study Friday night for Saturday morning. Just felt very tired this week. Anyway it occurs to me there might be somebody else out there doing something similar - care to share what you are doing?

I should finish Philippians next weekend then who knows?

We are talking about primary school (8 & 11) so nothing too complicated.


----------

